# Happy Birthday Lilly!



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Have a great Birthday Lilly!!*


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Happy B-day!!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Lilly!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday my friend


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Lilly!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

happy birthday!


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

Happy,happy b-day!!! Have a wonderful day Lilly!!


"most people want 2 go like my grandfather,peaceful and asleep...not like his passengers, screaming and awake!"


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Lilly....Hope you have A GREAT BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Did you get cake Lilly?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Lilly, and many more!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thank You everyone!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Happy Happy Birthday


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday My Lovely Lilly!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Lilly!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday Lilly!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

Happy B Day!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy Belated B-Day Lilly!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday Lilly!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

A belated Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Damn! Sorry I'm late. Hope you had a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks again boils and ghouls ..thats okay if you were late ..my unbetter half forgot it ..so i like you guys better.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy (belated) Birthday!!!


----------

